# Train Identification



## LOCOLENNIE (Feb 26, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows what company made this GP9 engine. I haven't been able to find any info online. Thanks!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It's a rubber band driven Athearn.


----------



## LOCOLENNIE (Feb 26, 2011)

*GP9 Athearn*

Do you have any idea where I can find any schematics for this train? The motor runs but I'm not sure what other parts are missing. Thank you for the info!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like your just missing the rubber bands.
I haven't seen any literature on one for a long time.
These engines did not run that well.
If your thinking of running it, it would be better to get a newer style chassis and keep the old chassis for history sakes.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If I am not mistaken (someone correct me if I am wrong) that shell will fit on a Blue Box era chassie.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I heard the rubber band drive trains actually have a lot of get up and go but do not do to well in slow speeds.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

LOCOLENNIE said:


> Do you have any idea where I can find any schematics for this train? The motor runs but I'm not sure what other parts are missing. Thank you for the info!


Here's the linc to contacting Athearn. Maybe they can help you in finding what you need. 

http://www.athearn.com/About/Contact.aspx

JZ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have an Athearn powere RDC car. It does not run well at slow speed and has an odd 'bouncing' action to it when it stops. The bands will slip on all but the slightest grades.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

tkruger said:


> I have an Athearn powere RDC car. It does not run well at slow speed and has an odd 'bouncing' action to it when it stops. The bands will slip on all but the slightest grades.


i've had a couple athern rubber band drives, the bands didn't slip for me but they were replaced with rubberbands for your hair.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

Rubber bands? 

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATH90101


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

jbsmith966 said:


> Rubber bands?
> 
> http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATH90101



those look pretty damn close to the same thing as i buy a whole bag off at walmart for a buck or 2


----------

